# Sqarking



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi 

I have had my little cockatiel nearly 2 weeks now, she is about 13weeks old. i have noticed she is sqarking abit now. but its only when she is with me (sitting on my hand or shoulder or while talking to her). i am abit confused as i know it happens when they are in the cage but shes doesnt do it. when she gets on my shoulder or hand its by her choice so im not forcing her to do anything. i say she as i am very sure its female.

Any help?


----------



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

anyone know why she is doing this?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think she has bonded with you quite well or maybe got a crush on you 
did the pet shop told you that she is a she or breeder


----------



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

she was from a breeder. she also had a brother at the same time and he is very noisey and active. i am sure its a female. so why the sqarking then? because she has attached to me?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Crushes
It is quite frequent for birds to develop crushes on other animals (i.e another bird) or even on other people. Usually, you'll notice that your bird is acting hormonal around that person (ie protective, displaying, singing etc.). The bird might even try to mate with the chosen object of desire. The male will rub his vent on the object whereas the female will lift her tail and kind of arch her head back and make faint whistling sounds. Crushes might go away or persist, it usually won't persist if the object of desire is removed. If your bird develops a crush on someone else than you, even if you are the primary care taker, don't take it as a sign that your bird doesn't love you... he just doesn't love you "that" way! http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php
I say she has bonded with you well and it might not be a crush
I would trust a breeder knowing the sex as they know what they are talking about, pet shops have lost my vote as 3 times they got it wrong to me


----------



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

she does it more so when you are talking to her.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aw bless my dobby is the talkative 1 even while sleeping, i take it as he telling me a story and say really then what happened lol


----------



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

so you think the sqarking as acceptable? as i talk to her she sqarks back? as i dont want to encorrage it?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no problems with dobby at all while he does them same so i cant see any problems talking back to her


----------



## jenn1954 (May 6, 2010)

Hi there

My 12 week old tiel Dusty is doing the same thing. Its quite cute everytime you walk into the room she/he squawk's. Now we are trying to figure out if maybe Dusty Rose is actually Dusty Miller because of the squawking turning into a hysterically funny wolf whistle.
I think that yours is just bonding with you and enjoys yours company and his trying to tell you that.
Enjoy...


----------



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

aww i hope so, i was worried that it was something she didnt like or was upset or hungry.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

squawking is normal. birds make noise a lot. females tend to chirp and squawk where as males whistle and make goofy sounds. its normal. screaming isnt however. whenever i used to leave the room, my female used to scream until i returned. then i got a male and she calmed down but now theyre separated for the time being and shes picked it back up again.


----------



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

its funny, her little wisper goes down and bobs her head. so cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

actually, how old is she? if shes young, she could be begging for food. its a common young bird behaviour. dally did it for the longest time. they bob their heads and squeak.

may not be out of hunger either. its just a baby behaviour that they grow out of. it could be for attention. dally did that for attention after 3 months old. at 4 months old she stopped altogether


----------



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

about 13 weeks i think. i thought it could be food? do i feed her or leave her and ingor her altogether?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

is she eating? she should be weaned by now. if shes eating, just give her a bit of extra attention like a head scratch


----------



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

shes eating loads! lol. she doesnt like head scratch yet?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ah. so just talk to her then, maybe offer a treat that she likes. its most likely a juvenile attention thing. just make sure she is eating. its normal, shell grow out of it.


----------



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

ok thankyou, i just wondered if it was something i was doing or she was been nasty.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no, too young. dally started THAT behaviour at 4.5 months old. 13 weeks is way too young, so its most likely just begging. they all do it...


----------



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

so carry on talking to her while she is sqarking also give her a treats.

Thank you


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that would help. she'll grow out of it.


----------



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

*update*

we had to send lucy away for about 8 days as our new home has fleas so had to treat the whole house. She stayed at my parents house and at theres is lucys brother burt. In seperate cages. And he is very noisey . She stopped the sqarking a few days of been there, got her back last night and its all stopped. ?? she has turned very vocal now trying to kick out all different sounds. A new 1 is laughing alot, especially at our new kittens we got 2 days ago.

So it could be that she has grown out of it now or the sqarking could of been she missed her brother?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dont know. it could be the stress of being moved around. when mine travel they arent as loud as they are at home.


----------



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

when she was at ours she was sqarking then went there and shes stopped all together now. and now shes back home she has stopped it. its good that she is trying to talk and make different sounds now. Probably caught it off her brother as he is very vocal.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

are you sure shes female? it sounds like its possible shes a he


----------



## l33-lsh (Oct 7, 2010)

i am not 100%. a few weeks ago you never got any noise out of her and now she just goes mad sometimes. how can you tell?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

male.

look at the fact that your bird is a cinnamon pearl pied. the PEARLS are only seen on the wings, theyve faded from the back meaning your bird is a male. that would explain the noise!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

note, in time, those pealrs on his wings will fade too. see in my signature? dally is a pearl female and she kept her pearls. tsuka is a male pearl--hes lost his.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yep got my cookie face so male


----------

